# Aragon rocks



## Aragon (Sep 13, 2001)

I love Aragorn 
He is the best, how can you not like him
He bares the sword of Elendil and is King of Gondor 
He is the one that saved Frodo's life 
He is a true and worthy warrior 
He should have been the ring bearer

EDIT: Multiple spelling...


----------



## Talierin (Sep 13, 2001)

Hmmm, I like Faramir better, but let's not compare the two.

Did you think of what would have happened if Aragorn was the ringbearer? He would have become the same as what Galadriel would have become. A good, handsome king, but terrible. Uh, gives me shudders to think of it.


----------



## Kementari (Sep 13, 2001)

I voted for Aragorn! 

" In that hour I looked on Aragorn and saw how great and terrible a Lord he might have become in the stength of his will, had he taken the Ring to himself. Not for naught does Mordor fear him. But nobler is his sprit than the understanding of Sauron; for is he not of the Children of Luthien?..." Legolas- RotK


----------



## Iluvatar (Sep 13, 2001)

To suggest that Aragorn should have been the ringbearer indicates a fundamental misunderstanding of the point of the book. The Ring had to be carried by a relatively powerless individual who was capable of suppressing any dreams of grandeur (note Sam's near failure) in order to avoid just the disaster that Talierin pointed out.

That being said, I agree that Aragorn rocks.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Sep 13, 2001)

He's one of my favoite characters.  Welcome to the site!


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 15, 2001)

Greetings, Aragorn.
He is not one of my fav. characters, but he's kewl..


----------



## Gimli (Sep 20, 2001)

Hello 

I think Aragorn's kewl. I mean: he has an unbrakeable sword and he is the lord of Gondor. Who wouldn't want to be him.


Edit: Multiple spelling and grammar...


----------



## Kementari (Sep 20, 2001)

I have a pic of him from the movie:


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 20, 2001)

LOL!
He's just woken up and has a major hang-over!


----------



## Kementari (Sep 20, 2001)

I think it is during a battle Pontifex, he is wearing armour... Lol!!!


----------



## whiterider (Sep 21, 2001)

to tell the truth he doesn't look the best in that pic  .but all the same aragorn rocks


----------



## Icefire Queen (Sep 21, 2001)

*Aragorn*

Looks foul but feels fair, huh?


----------



## ReadWryt (Sep 22, 2001)

I actually LIKE Aragorn, though he is not my favorite character. Mostly on this forum I like to pick on him to get people riled up...since nobody really bit when I commented that Frodo failed his quest, I guess Aragorn will continue to be my favorite target for cracking wise about..him and that beat up old sword.

Eeep! That picture...he looks like he ate some bad Cram!!


----------



## Grelvik (Sep 23, 2001)

I like Aragorn, but in the 13 episode audio version, in Bree and for a time afterward, he certainly seemed to need to Lighten Up a Bit.
Though in the books I did not "hear" him speak 
the same way as the audio. The best character
in the audio version (BBC I believe?) was Gandalf -- perfect match and a class act. Interesting enough, Ian Holm played Frodo in the audio version. I have a soft spot for Pippin, though.
Curiosity of a cat and 9 lives too. He always evoked Gandalf's funniest lines!

Grelvik


----------



## Melian (Sep 24, 2001)

But he has no taste for women!Arwen is 2690 years older,really vain and rather exquisite in manners!


----------



## Kementari (Sep 24, 2001)

Agreed, Melian! And she was his distant aunt. *jealous*


----------



## Talierin (Sep 26, 2001)

You guys are too funny!!!
I have a ton of pics of Aragorn from the movie!!! I like my Boromir ones better though!


----------



## ArAgOrN (Oct 2, 2001)

Aragorn rocks!!! i mean just look at my name he is the best


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 2, 2001)

Heh, and you can spell it, unlike the starter of this thread! Aragon is a region in Spain, I believe...


----------



## Chippy (Oct 2, 2001)

lol!!!!!!!

i thought i was the only one who picked up that mistake


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Oct 12, 2001)

*Aragonnnnnn*

*Aragon is the best! So is Gandalf with his magic and all* 
      Hehehe


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 12, 2001)

You sure do like those smilies.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 12, 2001)

Well Aragorn was a very good character, though I liked Frodo more. More of the tragic hero.


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 12, 2001)

I went off on a long spiel about why I thought Frodo _wasn't_ a tragic hero....it's posted here somewhere. I'll edit it in.

(Here it is)
I wouldn't call Frodo quite a tragic hero, per say. Firstly, he is not a "great" person to begin with (by the classical definition). I generally see the tragic hero as an almost "perfect" person with a single fatal flaw, which eventually proves his or her downfall. Frodo does not quite fit in with this; in fact I see him as almost a "parody," if you will, of the classical tragic hero. He's small, and somewhat chubby, like all hobbits. He's humble and down-to-earth. He is neither one of the Wise nor a great warrior. In all these respects he is the opposite of the tragic hero. Yet where the hero would have been overcome by pride, or thirst for power, or whatever the flaw is, Frodo is not. He hangs on to himself and his mission longer than any such great hero could have done, and it is only when he has met his mortal limits does the Ring take possetion of him. Think of the other characters. Any of the "mundane" characters lacked the strength of spirit to go as far as Frodo (Gimli? Faramir? They could not have done it.). And the great ones (i.e. Aragorn, Galadriel et al) would have taken it for themselves, corrupted by its power, and they were wise enough to know it, which is why they did not choose to take the Ring. Frodo succeeds where a tragic hero would have failed. He does not complete his mission only because the power he was up against is so huge that it was impossible, in any respect, for him to have completed it of his own will.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 12, 2001)

Yes, you do have a point. You may in fact be quite correct Greymantle. Never looked at it in that perspective.


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Oct 17, 2001)

FYI y'all..

Aragon is misspelled. It's really supposed to be AragoRn. I just found out   

Galadriel


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 17, 2001)

You just found out? How well did you read the LotR??


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Oct 17, 2001)

Ah, I thought it was Aragom at first so I pronoucecd it Aragon then a friend said it's pronouced Aragorn I said heck no so she said look at the book again. The letters are small and my glasses sucks aight lol



Galadriel

Edit: Multiple spelling...


----------



## Chippy (Oct 19, 2001)

so Dengen ...trying to upset your fellow posters again...


----------



## pointy-eared (Feb 8, 2002)

yeah well...Aragorn is THE man. He is sensible and human, and has always these flashes or flashbacks, like recovering his memory, where he is king almighty for a few seconds in the eyes and perceptions of his friends, allies of enemies. He is wicked. He goes a long way throughout the trilogy, and this dark and difficult path where he has to cut the cord between he and his forefathers and see that he himself is great...he could lost it, but he stays this humble and honourable man...he is a god on Middle-earth...


Edite: Spelling...


----------



## Urylia (Feb 8, 2002)

Aragorn is the best, there is no contest there.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 8, 2002)

Aragorn is the man. But he would have done worse if he got to the cracks of doom. He would have crushed Sauron like a fly with some of his power!! He was the last pureblood of Numenore he was the last man with ties with the elder days. Wise in lore and healing, deadly in battle and fair to look upon.


----------

